# All That Twist > Automobiles Hub >  BMW vision

## Muzi

Just an absolute beauty by BMW :Smile:

----------


## gmiller

Very nice car...good pics. Thanks for sharing....

----------


## jameswilliam

BMW vision as the model is the efficient with the three cylinder turbocharged diesel engine which has an electric motor 2  which is supplied from lithium polymer batteries. Another thing about this car is that combination machine will produce 356 hp with a torque of 590 lb-ft.

----------

